# Atlas Tracks (Need help finding something for them)



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Hey Mate, I have a question for you, so you know how Bachmann EZ Tracks have those grey or sometimes black plastic things underneath them? (Kato Uni-track also has those underneath them)
well I have some Atlas Tracks laying around and I want to connect them with my Bachmann EZ tracks but if I do the tracks wouldn't be leveled out, so does anybody sell those plastic things without the track that I could put under the Atlas tracks? -NScaleNewbie

*AND SERIOUSLY STOP with telling me to literally throw stuff away because I am not gonna do that, like how some of you told me to throw my locomotive away from a different thread because it was like 60 years old or somethin, it a waste of your time and my time to be making those dumb comments, if you want me to throw my tracks away because theres no point connecting them with Bachmann EZ track then dont post a comment about it.*


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, that grey plastic thing under those tracks is called the ballast….I don’t think you can buy them without track already installed on them…..but you can use cork ballast under the plain pieces of track that should raise it up to the same level as your track with the plastic ballast…


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, that grey plastic thing under those tracks is called the ballast….I don’t think you can buy them without track already installed on them…..but you can use cork ballast under the plain pieces of track that should raise it up to the same level as your track with the plastic ballast…


Oh, so thats what they are for, I saw those cork strip ballasts for sale on eBay.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Freight yards, spurs, and sidings off a main line are usually down on the dirt, not raised as high as the main line..
You could complete your main line with more EZ track and employ the Atlas where you have it coming off the main where you'd only have to devise a 'ramp(s)', about 1 car length down from each switch to this/these areas comprised of the Atlas track..You can still sprinkle/glue loose ballast around the 'low' lying track(s)ties to simulate some ballasting...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey guys...is it possible that the OP is talking about
TIES under the rails? That's what I got from his
post. 

You could level Bachmann EZ track with Atlas sectional or flex track
with the use of plastic or wood strips cut to required
thickness to represent ties. You could even use
layered cardboard. A few dabs of hobby paint
can match the color. If you want a coarse
finish, you could simply 'rough it up'.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I don’t get ties from what he said…..EZ track has both black and grey plastic ballast, but never seen any with grey ties…..

I definitely think he means the track with the plastic ballast….



> so you know how Bachmann EZ Tracks have those grey or sometimes black plastic things underneath them? (Kato Uni-track also has those underneath them)


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> I don’t get ties from what he said…..EZ track has both black and grey plastic ballast, but never seen any with grey ties…..
> 
> I definitely think he means the track with the plastic ballast….


what I mean is if people sell the plastic ballast without the track so that I can place the track inside of the ballast, I just recently found out that atlas makes their own kind of EZ-track in which the track easily comes out of it and its not glued like Bachmann track.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

NscaleNewbie said:


> what I mean is if people sell the plastic ballast without the track so that I can place the track inside of the ballast, I just recently found out that atlas makes their own kind of EZ-track in which the track easily comes out of it and its not glued like Bachmann track.


I had some Atlas HO-scale track a long time ago that was like that.............. I believe it was their relatively new (at that time) HO-scale code 83 True-Track. Probably still available, as far as I know. And I don't think the gray plastic roadbed is available separately either, although I could be wrong on that point.

Atlas also makes an N-sized Code 65 True-Track, but the ties are molded integrally with the ballast and thus the track is non-removable. But that's the only thing they have available in N-scale track w/plastic roadbed.

Outside of that, the previous posters have basically covered what you can do to match up your Atlas code 80 track to the Bachmann E-Z track. That's pretty much it in a nutshell.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NscaleNewbie said:


> what I mean is if people sell the plastic ballast without the track so that I can place the track inside of the ballast, I just recently found out that atlas makes their own kind of EZ-track in which the track easily comes out of it and its not glued like Bachmann track.


Atlas does make roadbed track, marketed as TruTrack, but the roadbed pieces aren't sold separately. Buy cork or foam roadbed and use it, plus plastic or wooden shims if necessary, to bring the track to the correct height. You could paint it a matching shade of gray, or put simulated ballast over ever all of the roadbed.


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

I dont think I was supposed to... but I kind of removed the track from my Bachmann ez track and if I ever end up selling them I will superglue them back together just like the factory did it. now both of my rails match height


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

N scale!


----------



## NscaleNewbie (9 mo ago)

Dennis461 said:


> N scale!


??? I actually wont sell them because now that I think of it its probably not nice to glue it together and sell it


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NscaleNewbie said:


> ??? I actually wont sell them because now that I think of it its probably not nice to glue it together and sell it


It may not be sellable anyway. How careful were you to get the rails back perfectly in gauge? If you do sell it, be absolutely upfront in your listing as to the history of the track. Make sure they know what they're getting, so they don't have a leg to stand on when there's a problem.


----------

